# 645CI base price released.



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

$69,300. Full pricing sheets will be released later this week.




Ted


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

I'll take half of one.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Not bad. There's a rumor that the 6 series will not qualify for ED discounts. Any verifications?

Time to dust off my frequent flyer miles and go pick me up a 645Ci in Munchkin.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Holy moly, that's Porkchop money.


----------



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

The HACK said:


> Not bad. There's a rumor that the 6 series will not qualify for ED discounts. Any verifications?
> 
> Time to dust off my frequent flyer miles and go pick me up a 645Ci in Munchkin.


Yep, that's right. I called the ED department and was told that currently they do not plan to discount the 645 for ED.

Ted


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> Holy moly, that's Porkchop money.


It's Porkchop like performance AND offers 4 real seats. :dunno:

That's too bad about ED. I'd NEVER pay retail for a car unless it's M.

I guess I'll have to find a way to get the ///M6 with the 500+ hp engine. Someone has got to keep Stuka in check at the track. :eeps:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

The HACK said:


> It's Porkchop like performance AND offers 4 real seats. :dunno:


If I had the kind of money to be rolling in a 911, I'd have another car(s) that seat 4.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> If I had the kind of money to be rolling in a 911, I'd have another car(s) that seat 4.


Something about that line from "Bad Boys" about a giant phallus and two balls draggin' on the ground along with it comes to mind. At least with the 645Ci you can have 4 balls draggin' along.


----------



## e.biemold (Jul 11, 2003)

In the Netherlands the 645Ci will cost € 101.000 which is around $ 125.000 :yikes:


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

That's pretty pricey for what's essentially a non-M 5er with some extra aluminum parts. It probably wouldn't be that difficult to get that price up to $85k with options... which almost makes me feel like this should have been badged as an 8 series (based on the price anyway).

--SONET


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

The HACK said:


> It's Porkchop like performance AND offers 4 real seats. :dunno:
> 
> That's too bad about ED. I'd NEVER pay retail for a car unless it's M.
> 
> I guess I'll have to find a way to get the ///M6 with the 500+ hp engine. Someone has got to keep Stuka in check at the track. :eeps:


500 - 415 = 85HP advantage.

How much is the M6 going to weight? :dunno:

Me? Hopefully when the time comes, I can have the M4 with SMG3 and a 997 Turbo. :bigpimp:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

TedW said:


> Yep, that's right. I called the ED department and was told that currently they do not plan to discount the 645 for ED.
> 
> Ted


Ted--

Look at the pricing sheet on CenterNet, which I posted on the board here. You'll notice that there is an ED base price several thousands below US MSRP. :dunno:

Who made the mistake? The ED department, or the person that make up the pricing sheets?


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

The HACK said:


> It's Porkchop like performance AND offers 4 real seats. :dunno:
> 
> That's too bad about ED. I'd NEVER pay retail for a car unless it's M.
> 
> I guess I'll have to find a way to get the ///M6 with the 500+ hp engine. Someone has got to keep Stuka in check at the track. :eeps:


If my budget was 69K, I would *NEVER* get a POS regular bored out boxster engine Porkchop 996. :tsk: For me, there is only one car that I would get for under 100K new, and that is the M3 with the proper SMG gearbox. :thumbup:

Turbo, GT2, and GT3's all have engines that are actually worthy of the badge, unlike those regular boxster engine POS.' :thumbdwn:


----------



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> Ted--
> 
> Look at the pricing sheet on CenterNet, which I posted on the board here. You'll notice that there is an ED base price several thousands below US MSRP. :dunno:
> 
> Who made the mistake? The ED department, or the person that make up the pricing sheets?


I think that the Ed dept was initially told no ED discount and then BMWNA changed their marketing strategy.

Ted


----------



## fcmaras (Dec 15, 2003)

*Chocolate and BMW*

If one doesn't have the money saved yet, one option is to forget about MSRP and invoice prices. Go to your mall of choice, buy some chocolate and enter contest.

Once at the mall, note the fine print; you may have more time to read than I did 

/Franco


----------

